# New Bose Lifestyle V35 Home Eentertainment & Blackberry Z10 $600



## newbb10 (Feb 5, 2013)

...ELDANA TECHNOLOGY LLP..

100% *OFFICIAL* AUTHORIZED DEALER
100% Brand New in Box – Genuine Guaranteed
100% Lowest Price Guaranteed 
100% FULL Warranty with setup service.
We offer 2 get 1 free

Hours of operation:
Monday – Thursday 8:00am – 9:00pm EST
Friday 9:00am – 8:00pm EST
Saturday 9:00am – 6:00pm EST..

...ELDANA TECHNOLOGY LLP are supplier of high-end products to customers, we deal primarily in genuine and brand new electronics, all items are sourced directly from the manufacturers and carry the manufacturer’s warranty. We ship 100% of our orders the same business day. 

Email :

[email protected].

[email protected]

Skype : eldtech

Apple iPhone:

New Released Apple Iphone 5 64GB ..$450
Apple Iphone 4s 64gb...$400
Apple Iphone 4s 32gb ...$400
Apple Iphone 4s 16gb..$350
Apple Iphone 4g 32gb…$300


Apple Ipads:

Apple Tablet Ipad 3 32gb (Wi-Fi + 4G)...$400
Apple Tablet iPad 2 64GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) .....$350
Apple Tablet iPad 2 32GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) ....$300
Apple Tablet iPad 2 16GB (Wi-Fi + 3G).....$280


Apple I Mac

Apple iMac 21.5-inch: 3.06GHz....$700
Apple iMac 21.5-inch: 3.2GHz......$750
Apple iMac 27-inch: 3.2GHz.........$900
Apple iMac 27-inch: 2.8GHz........$950

Apple Mac books

Apple MacBook Pro (Z0G5-2.93GHZ) Notebook----$500
Apple MacBook Air 13.3" Notebook----$700
Apple MacBook Pro Hi-Resolution 17" Notebook----$1,100
Apple MacBook Pro MB986LL/A 15¨ Notebook----$1,000
Apple Macbook Pro MB134LL/A 15.4" Notebook----$750
Apple MacBook Pro MB985LL/A 15.4" Notebook----$850

Nokia:

Nokia PureView 808 - $300
Nokia Lumia 900 -- $320.
Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte...$350
Nokia Lumia 800..$320
Nokia Lumia 710 -- $ 250.00
Nokia N9 --------- $ 200.00
Nokia Astound -- $ 250.00


XBOX GAMES
Xbox 360 Core System - $190
Xbox 360 Prenium pack - $220
Xbox 360 Platinum Bundle Console - $180

SAMSUNG PRODUCT

Samsung Galaxy Note LTE 10.1 N8020...$400
Samsung I8190 Galaxy S III mini...$350
Samsung Galaxy S III i9300 64GB...$350 
Samsung I9100G Galaxy S II..$310
Samsung Galaxy Ace Duos..$310
Samsung Galaxy Note N7000..$370
Samsung Galaxy S2 T989..$320
Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus..$305
Samsung Galaxy Prevail...$300
Samsung I9001 Galaxy S Plus..$300
Samsung Galaxy S II..$235

BLACKBERRY PRODUCTS:

BlackBerry Z 10..................................$600
BlackBerry Porsche Design P'9981..$500
BlackBerry Bold Touch 9900. ..........$350
BlackBerry Bold Touch 9930............$320
BlackBerry 4G PlayBook HSPA.........$300
BlackBerry 4G PlayBook LTE............$290
BlackBerry PlayBook WiMax............$280

DJ TURNTABLES/MIXERS

Bose Lifestyle V35 Home Eentertainment System……$2,400
Bose Lifestyle V28 Home Entertainment Speaker System….$900
Bose V30 Lifestyle Home Theater System W HDMI……$1,600
Bose Lifestyle 28 DVD Home Entertainment System…….$800
Bose lifestyle 235 entertainment system……..$1,600
Latest Bose Lifestyle V25 Home Entertainment System…..$2,100
Bose Sound-Dock 10 Speaker System For IPOD….$500
Bose Lifestyle V20 5.1 HD Surround Sound System…..$1,900
Bose Lifestyle V30 5.1 HD Surround Sound System…..$2,200

Denon DJ DN-S3700 + Numark X9 DJ Package........$1,589
Denon DJ DN-S3700 + Behringer DDM4000 DJ Package.....$1,759
Denon DJ DN-S3700 + Behringer DDM4000 DJ Package......$1,800
Denon DN-X1100 4 Channel DJ Mixer…..$580
Denon DN-S5000 Tabletop DJ CD Player…$600
Denon DN-D9000 Dual Pro CD Player…..$830
Denon DN-S3000 Table Top DJ CD Player Refurb……$350
Denon DN-HS5500 Turntable Media Player & Controller……$750
Denon DN-S3500 Professional CD/MP3 Turntable…..$470
Denon DNF650R SD/USB Solid State Recorder/Player.....$680Email :

Email :

[email protected].

[email protected]

Skype : eldtech

Numark NS7 DJ Turntable Controller………$800
Numark NS6 DJ Turntable Controller…….$650
Numark CDX Direct-Drive CD Turntable.......$600
Numark iCD DJ In A Box Complete CD & iPod DJ System…..500
Numark V7 DJ Turntable Controller….$400
Numark N4 (N-4) 4-Deck Controller & DJ Mixer.....$450
Numark 4Trak Traktor DJ Controller......$850
Numark HDMIX Hd Mix Pro Dj Cd Mixer….$700
Numark CM200USB 5-Channel 19? Rackmount DJ Mixer…….$300
Numark IDJ Pro DJ Mixer..........$380

Pioneer CDJ-1000MK3 + Allen & Heath Xone 92 DJ Package......$3859
2x Pioneer - CDJ 850 110V&220V + DJM 900 Nexus.....$2,850
2x Pioneer - CDJ 850 110V&220V + DJM T1 Mixer....$2,200
2X Pioneer-CDJ-850 + DJM-2000 MIXER 110/220V......$3500
2X Pioneer CDJ-2000 Turntable + DJM-2000 Mixer......$4,700
2x Pioneer CDJ-2000 + DJM-900 Limited Edition White.....$4,000
2x CDJ-1000 MK3 + DJM-800 Mixer Package…….$1,800
2X Pioneer CDJ-900 + DJM-900 Nexus Package......$3,400
2X PIONEER CDJ-350 Turntable + DJM-350 Mixer….$1,400
2X Pioneer CDJ-850 + DJM-850 Mixer Package......$2,800
2X Pioneer CDJ-400 + Behringer DJX-750 Mixer.......$1,200
2X Limited Edition CDJ-400-K + DJM-400 Mixer Package………1,600
2X Pioneer CDJ-200 + 1 DJM-400 DJ Package.....$1,000
Pioneer DJM-800 Mixer……$650
Pioneer DJM-1000 Mixer….$1,200
Pioneer DJM-T1 2 Channel Traktor Mixer……$1,000
Pioneer CDJ-1000MK3…..$600
Pioneer CDJ-900 Professional Multi-Player…..$800
Pioneer CDJ-2000 CD Turntable……$1400
Pioneer CDJ-2000 Nexus........$1600
Pioneer CDJ-850-S Turntable…………$600
Pioneer CDJ-850-K Turntable…………$730
Pioneer CDJ-350 Turntable………..$380

Allen & Heath Xone 2D Pro DJ MIDI Controller……….$480
Allen & Heath Xone: 2 464 and xone 2 Xone2…..$800
Allen & Heath Xonex USB Midi Controller with Serato Itch..$1,000
Allen & Heath Xone: 02 Battle Mixer………$380
Allen & Heath Xone: 62 Fader DJ Mixer…..$650
Allen And Heath Xone:32 Professional DJ Mixer........$550
Allen & Heath Xone 464 16 Input Pro Club DJ Mixer……$1480
Allen & Heath Xone:4D – USB Audio Interface and DJ Controller………..$1,600
Allen & Heath Xone:42 DJ Mixer………..$700
Allen & Heath XoneX DJ Mixer……….$800


Yamaha Motif XF8 88-Key Keyboard Synthesizer Workstation Dent & Scratch .....$2200
Yamaha MM8 88 Key Synthesizer Keyboard Dent & Scratch...... $780
Yamaha MO-8 Music Production Keyboard 88 Keys .......$1200
Yamaha MOX8 88-Key Graded Hammer Action Synthesizer...... $1600
Yamaha Motif XF7 76-Key Workstation DAW Music Keyboard..... $2700
Yamaha S90es 88 Key Workstation.......$1,400
Yamaha MOTIF ES Rack Module .......$900
Yamaha VL70-M Virtual Acoustic Tone Generator ......$600

CAR AUDIo

Becker Mexico 7948......$800
Becker Mexico 7942....$650
Alpine IVA-D105...$350
Alpine IVA-D310 7 LCD monitor...$330
Alpine IVA-W205....$350
JL Audio Slash v2 Series 10001v2...$380
JL Audio Slash v2 Series 5001v2..$220
JVC KD-NX5000 DVD receiver....$340
KW-NX7000BT (KW-NX7000 with KS-BTA200)......$500
KW-NX7000 with KS-BTA200 and KS-U30 Included...$700

Email :

[email protected].

[email protected]

Skype : eldtech

Return Policy:
1. Please notify us within 14 days (according to the posting date).
2. Please complete the RMA form for any return items.
3. Return items MUST have all ORIGINAL packaging and accessories.
4. Return postage and insurance charge is non-refundable for return items.


We are given you 1 year international warranty and you are guarantee 100% delivery to you at your doorstep within 48hrs.


Contact us for more Informations..


----------

